# Blacking out windows?



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for some type of shade to black out the two windows in my theater room. Can someone recommend some type of shade that they have used that BLACKS OUT a window?


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Atama said:


> I am looking for some type of shade to black out the two windows in my theater room. Can someone recommend some type of shade that they have used that BLACKS OUT a window?


Hi Blake, will this be permanant or will you be opening and closing them. I wanted my room totally black so I went to Wal Mart and purchased some black material back in the section guys don't like to hang out much:hide:, covered the windows and then coverd with curtains that have a theater feel to them. I do not know of any window covering that will give a total blackout and still be useable.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There is also "blackout cloth", used to line the inside of drapes, it's white, and blocks 100% of light. Most sewing supply shops sell it.


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I was hoping for something that could be opened during the day, because my room pulls doulbe duty as my home office (i know, distractions, distractions). I saw somehting on one of those HGTV shows once that was similar to a pull down shade. I realize that TOTAL balckout is probably not gonna happen with this type set up, but want something that is as effective as possible.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

It really depends on what works for you. If money is no object just buy some nice Hunter Douglas Blackout blinds and hang a drape in front of it. It will make the room very dark. 

If DYI is what you are looking for then many options are available. 

Would plugs work for you? I have seen several people use foam board cut to fit the inner diameter of the window opening. Works to dampen sound and block light. 

I personally have constructed swinging doors and sliding doors for windows. 

I have also seen someone use a slightly modified soundproofing blanket as a drape. It worked well too. 

Just remember light is like water or sound if there is crack, gap or opening of any kind it will find its way in. If you want a pitch black room a door or plug can be designed to completely block out light. 

Blackout cloth can be purchased at the fabric store and will also work very well to darken the room. With a little effort you could incorporate snaps or Velcro that could help seal out light to make the room very dark while still allow fairly easy removal


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I use blackout drapes from Target (out of stock, try bed, bath, and beyond). These block out about 80% in bright daylight. Hand a double rod and put these on the outside with blackout cloth on the inside, and you'll be set.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

As has already been mentioned, you can get black blockout blinds from most Decorating centres..BUT..regardless of how good the blind is, you will still have light leaks at the edges and the top..
I'm in the same situation..I have a blockout blind on the back wall which works well, but there are light leaks at the sides and the top, so I'm going to make a pelmet to cover the roller part of the blind and side coverings down the length of the blind, and paint the whole thing matte black..
I tried it with just holding a side covering in place, and it blocked the light on that side..
I hope that is of some help..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have one window in my Ht ... I made a pair of sliding doors, they're always closed, but if I need light I just open them.

What about tinting film??? ... maybe you can use the darkest you can find (for cars I think is called limo) and then add courtains inside ... :dontknow::dontknow: ... that will also help with heat and cold.


----------

